# Alte Brennerstraße



## Capten23 (5. Juli 2007)

Hi

wollte dieses Jahr mal die alte Brennerstraße runterreißen.
Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen ob man Maut zahlen muß oder so??

Wieviele hm und km sind es denn ungefähr.
Hab mal wo anders nachgeschaut da kam 34km und 740 hm raus - ist das nicht ein bischen wenig??

MFG

Matthias


----------



## herms (5. Juli 2007)

Hi,


von wo nach wo willst du denn 
Maut gibts nur auf der Autobahn. Bundesstrasse würd ich dir eindringlich abraten........da tust du deiner Lunge keinen Gefallen. Bei dem Verkehr ist das alles andere als erholsam 
Ein Tip wäre die alte Brennerstrasse......von Innsbruck über Patsch, Elbögen usw. ........allerdings ist da in Stainach dann Schluss.
Generell aber sicher eher für Rennradfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenr (6. Juli 2007)

Von Steinach bis Gries gibt es auf der westlichen Seite noch eine schmale Straße (oberhalb der Autobahn) fast ohne Verkehr Gries - Brenner sind ca. 3-4Km.
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## herms (6. Juli 2007)

karstenr schrieb:


> Von Steinach bis Gries gibt es auf der westlichen Seite noch eine schmale Straße (oberhalb der Autobahn) fast ohne Verkehr Gries - Brenner sind ca. 3-4Km.
> Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/




 ........und wo bitte soll die sein? Ich fahre da seit Jahren, ......westlich der Autobahn gibt es definitiv keine Strasse ausser die Bundesstrasse. Wahrscheinlich meinst du die alte Bundesstrasse.........die wäre aber östlich der Autobahn 
Die ist allerdings in den Hauptreisezeiten für viele Einheimische die "Ausweichroute" wenn sonst alles verstopft ist,........also auch mit Vorsicht zu geniessen und in den Sommermonaten "gut besucht". Durch die Enge der Strasse kann das mit dem Bike sehr nervig sein 
LG
Herms

LG
Herms


----------



## herms (6. Juli 2007)

herms schrieb:


> ........und wo bitte soll die sein? Ich fahre da seit Jahren, ......westlich der Autobahn gibt es definitiv keine Strasse ausser die Bundesstrasse. Wahrscheinlich meinst du die alte Bundesstrasse.........die wäre aber östlich der Autobahn
> Die ist allerdings in den Hauptreisezeiten für viele Einheimische die "Ausweichroute" wenn sonst alles verstopft ist,........also auch mit Vorsicht zu geniessen und in den Sommermonaten "gut besucht". Durch die Enge der Strasse kann das mit dem Bike sehr nervig sein
> LG
> Herms




EDIT:
da is ma no was eingfallen

EDIT 2:
Upppss...........da wollt ich nur helfen und bau gleich so einen Blödsinn,.........sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## dede (6. Juli 2007)

Also meines Wissens nach (und ich bin das Ding auch schon gefahren !) gibt's die tatsächlich ! Sie führt von Steinach erst kurz bergauf und dann am Nößlachberg entlang in sanftem Auf und Ab an ein paar Höfen vorbei bis sie sich nach kurzer steilerer Abfahrt wieder nach Gries absenkt. Sind zwar ein paar Hm (würde mal so auf 200-250 tippen) aber eine recht nette Alternative zur Bundesstraße wenn man's nicht allzu eilig hat !!!


----------



## herms (6. Juli 2007)

Die muss ich mir dann mal ansehen,.........höre ich jetzt wirklich zum ersten mal . Aber wenn du sie schon gefahren bist, dann wird sie auch da sein. Bin am Sonntag in Navis,........da werde ich mir meine Ortskenntnise etwas auffrischen


----------



## dede (6. Juli 2007)

Also die gibt's definitiv !!! Führt gleich zu Beginn unterhalb der Autobahn durch (glaube kurz danach geht's rechts zur Bergeralm weg) und schwingt sich dann links hoch Richtung Nösslach !!!

Hab übrigens gerade das perfekte Online-Spielchen bzgl. des Sattelbergbauers bekommen !!! (Heißt "Hau den Biker" (im Original The adventures of Dangerous Dave and Brutal Bob) und stammt von www.tredz.co.uk)
SENSATIONELL !! Kann leider gerade den Link nicht posten, aber das ist unglaublich genial !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juli 2007)

herms schrieb:


> Die muss ich mir dann mal ansehen,.........höre ich jetzt wirklich zum ersten mal...



Jaja, peinlich wenn man sich von ortsfremden neue Strecken im eigenen Revier zeigen lassen muß, an denen man selber jahrelang vorbeigefahren ist 

Kenne das aus eigener Erfahrung. Mir wurden von Kollegen ausm IBC auch an der ein oder anderen Stelle die Augen geöffnet und da taten sich Trails auf, die man da nie zu vermuten gewagt hätte...


----------



## bluezook (6. Juli 2007)

Die Straße beginnt an dem kleinen Platz in Steinach wo es rechts zum Lift geht. Einfach geradeaus, leicht ansteigend parallel zur Bundesstraße fahren. Sie mündet in die Straße ins Obernbergtal ein (ca. 2 Minuten bis Gries).

ANDY


----------



## herms (7. Juli 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jaja, peinlich wenn man sich von ortsfremden neue Strecken im eigenen Revier zeigen lassen muß, an denen man selber jahrelang vorbeigefahren ist




  ......du sagst es,.........aber man ist ja nie zu alt um was zu lernen,.........und bei der "Grösse" unsers Spielplatzes kann man schon mal den Überblick verlieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (9. Juli 2007)

Halb so wild, mich rufen/mailen wöchentlich nen Haufen locals aus den Dolomiten an und fragen mich Dinge, von denen ich eigentlich ausgehe, daß man die als "Eingeborene(r)" eigentlich wissen sollte...... na ja, dafür wüßte ich hier in München wohl auch nur ein paar wenige (!) Hausstrecken !!!


----------



## Capten23 (9. Juli 2007)

Ich seh scho hier gibts ein paar Spezialisten. Danke erstaml für die vielen Antworten.
Werd sehen ib ich nicht wo anders ausweichen kann wenn die Brennerstraße tatsächlich so stark befahren ist macht es ja auch keinen Spaß. Dachte die ist relativ ruhig. Aber da wir in den Sommermonaten fahren wollten ( August ) wird die Hölle los sein.


----------



## lagobiker (9. Juli 2007)

kann Dir die Variante über Patsch-Ellbögen empfehlen, wenig Verkehr, vor allem wenig Motorräder, halt 150 Hm mehr als die Bundesstrasse. 
Bei Matrei kommst Du wieder auf die Hauptsstrasse, dann steigt es nur noch gering an (ausser einem Stück kurz vorm Brenner) - 
mag Zufall sein aber ich hatte ab da bisher immer ordentlich Rückenwind. 

LB


----------



## karstenr (9. Juli 2007)

lagobiker schrieb:


> die Variante über Patsch-Ellbögen, wenig Verkehr, vor allem wenig Motorräder, halt 150 Hm mehr als die Bundesstrasse.
> Bei Matrei kommst Du wieder auf die Hauptsstrasse,
> LB


... oder bei Matrei weiter an der Ost - Seite über ... + Mauern bis Steinach, in Steinach einmal über die Bundesstr. + unter der AB hoch nach Nößlach - Vianders - Grieß und dort sind es noch ca. 3-4Km bis zum Benner
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Capten23 (10. Juli 2007)

Das hört sich ganz interessant an.
Und Rückenwind kann man immer gebrauchen sag ich mal 

Wie weit ist diese Kombi in etwa von der Strecke und den Hm her?


----------



## karstenr (10. Juli 2007)

Unter Transalp 2005 ist bei mir ein HÃ¶henprofil auf der Homepage
Bei Transalp 2006 bin ich einen Teil in die Gegenrichtung gefahren:
Brenner â Steinach â Mauern -  MÃ¼hlen â Matrei â Pfons â EllbÃ¶gen â MÃ¼hltal â Patsch â Aldrans â Hall (48Km, 320-350m HU rauf);
(Brenner â Steinach aber Ã¼ber Bundesstr. runter macht der Verkehr nicht so viel aus)
GruÃ Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

